# Svezia-Inghilterra: 4 gol di Ibrahimovic



## Tifo'o (14 Novembre 2012)

4 gol di Ibrahimovic Video highlights 

Svezia Inghilterra 4-2 Youtube

[video=youtube;zCVRlX08fu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zCVRlX08fu8[/video]

Ma cosa abbiamo fatto....


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2012)

Il più forte di tutti


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Novembre 2012)

Imbarazzante.


----------



## pennyhill (14 Novembre 2012)

Sempre nelle partite inutili.


----------



## Harvey (14 Novembre 2012)

Se ci fosse stato lui quest'anno sti 4 smidollati se li caricava sulle spalle nel vero senso della parola...


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Novembre 2012)

eh ma a 30 anni entra in fase calante.... 

quanto mi manca...più di thiago.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Novembre 2012)

Comunq i clow della società mandandolo via credevano di avere qualche profitto. Ed invece senza di lui nessun ottavi o quarti di CL, nessun secondo o terzo posto che ti dava l'accesso alla cl, l'anno prossimo. Ti ritrovi senza denari comq

Cosa abbiamo fatto?...


----------



## Hammer (14 Novembre 2012)

Impressionante. Solista o non solista, è troppo forte


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Novembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse stato lui quest'anno sti 4 smidollati se li caricava sulle spalle nel vero senso della parola...



E li menava anche se era necessario.Ma la sua cessione era fondamentale,tanto giochiamo meglio senza.Siamo uno squadrone e Pato ci trascinera'!


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Novembre 2012)

ma l'avete visto l'ultimo gol???


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Novembre 2012)

*Gol straordinario, fantastico di Ibrahimovic in rovesciata. Svezia Inghilterra 4-2 Video da Youtube*


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Novembre 2012)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic Amazing Goal 14/11-2012 NEW - YouTube


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Novembre 2012)

Madò...sto male vi prego ....


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Novembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Ma che..... 
Imbarazzante il fatto che Pazzini respiri la sua stessa aria.Gesù Cristo che gol.


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2012)

Ma che gol ha fatto?


----------



## chicagousait (14 Novembre 2012)

Ma che gol assurdo ha fatto?!?!?


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Novembre 2012)

aiuto!!


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Novembre 2012)

babba bia. 

ma come si fa a lasciare andare un giocatore così  ******* nano


----------



## Harvey (14 Novembre 2012)

Hai il miglior centravanti e il miglior centrale difensivo del mondo e in un giorno li svendi entrambi per mandarli in uno dei campionati più ridicoli d'europa, e poi qualcuno dice che quelli che ci mancano davvero sono i senatori, certo


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Novembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Video gol Ibrahimovic Svezia Inghilterra*


----------



## BB7 (14 Novembre 2012)

che eurogol wtf


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2012)

Ibra Supremacy!


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Novembre 2012)

Ripeto mandarlo via significa aver perso le entrate per la CL...tanto valeva tenerselo, saremmo secondi ora


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Novembre 2012)

mai visto un gol del genere...ricordo quello di Bressan più difficile ma era da posizione centrale
quanto mi manca Ibra


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Novembre 2012)

Perche' l'avete postato???Perche'???
Mi viene da piangere,miseriaccia.Ma come si fa a cederlo???Ma venderne altri 4 o 5 e giocare con 2 primavera no????No ma nano malefico prima o poi la natura fara' il suo corso.Vedrai!


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2012)

Inutile pensarci. Ora abbiamo Pazzini.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Perche' l'avete postato???Perche'???
> Mi viene da piangere,miseriaccia.Ma come si fa a cederlo???Ma venderne altri 4 o 5 e giocare con 2 primavera no????No ma nano malefico prima o poi la natura fara' il suo corso.Vedrai!



....speriamo prima.....


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inutile pensarci. Ora abbiamo Pazzini.



Blu ti vengo a prendere col fucile.Manco per scherzo lo devi dire!!!


----------



## Harvey (14 Novembre 2012)

Un giocatore così in Italia non si vedrà più per almeno 50 anni.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Novembre 2012)

Mandavi via pato e robinho e sistemavi il problema stipendio.

Mi vien male abbiamo lasciato andare l'attaccante piu forte al mondo


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Andreas89 (14 Novembre 2012)

No,ma poi i 4 gol,uno piu' bello dell'altro.Mado'!


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Blu ti vengo a prendere col fucile.Manco per scherzo lo devi dire!!!




....se non ti basta Pazzini abbiamo Pato


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Novembre 2012)

*Svezia Inghilterra 4-2* Tutti gli *Highlights* e *gol*


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Andreas89 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Blu ti vengo a prendere col fucile.Manco per scherzo lo devi dire!!!
> ...


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2012)

Se Pato prova a fare quella roba finisce sulla sedia a rotelle


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Novembre 2012)

Il quarto gol è veramente un capolavoro. Un campione, punto.


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2012)

Fuoriclasse, non campione!


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Novembre 2012)

Il quarto gol, al di là del portiere farfallaro, è una perla.


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se Pato prova a fare quella roba finisce sulla sedia a rotelle



:asd


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fuoriclasse, non campione!



I fuoriclasse si vedono in altri momenti.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2012)

Con Ibra quanti punti in più avremmo?


----------



## iceman. (14 Novembre 2012)

Col fisico che si ritrova, potrebbe giocare a questi livelli fino a 34/35 anni.

Comunque abbiamo pazzini che fara' 20 goals.


----------



## Albijol (14 Novembre 2012)

Gol mostruoso...top 5 di tutti i tempi. E faccio notare che è dimagrito parecchio dai tempi di Tognacane....


----------



## Marilson (14 Novembre 2012)

ho visto l'ultimo e mi sono messo a piangere.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Novembre 2012)

Grazie Berlusconi -.-''


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> I fuoriclasse si vedono in altri momenti.


La stessa cosa che penso io, se Ibra facesse anche nelle partite importanti, quello che fa in queste amichevoli, sarebbe un fuoriclasse indiscusso, non così lontano da un Messi o un CR7. Infatti dopo questi due per me viene Eto o', poi Ibra.


----------



## smallball (14 Novembre 2012)

strabiliante,non ci sono parole,unico


----------



## yelle (14 Novembre 2012)

sì, vabhè, okay, non sarà un fuoriclasse, ma certi gol non si vedono mica tutti i giorni, che si stia giocando una finale dei mondiali o un'amichevole col Pizzighettone.


----------



## Nivre (14 Novembre 2012)

Mado che gol, uno più bello dell'altro. Ma poi che potenza nei suoi gol... troppo imbarazzante.

A quelli che c'è l'hanno venduto auguro ogni male possibile, fisico e mentale. Godiamoci Cazzini adesso


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2012)

Il cds parla di gol dell'anno Capolavoro Ibra: gol dell'anno contro l'Inghilterra - Calcio - Corriere dello Sport.it 
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] il link ci voleva


----------



## Sindaco (14 Novembre 2012)

Questo l'anno scorso ha fatto 30 gol e ha fatto segnare anche i piccioni di san siro. Fine del discorso.


----------



## Harvey (14 Novembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Gol mostruoso...top 5 di tutti i tempi. E faccio notare che è dimagrito parecchio dai tempi di Tognacane....



Verissimo ho notato pure io che è molto meno gonfio...



Sindaco ha scritto:


> Questo l'anno scorso ha fatto 30 gol e ha fatto segnare anche i piccioni di san siro. Fine del discorso.


----------



## Morghot (15 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se Pato prova a fare quella roba finisce sulla sedia a rotelle




Comunque adesso va bene tutto ma basta con sto ibra basta, a leggere certi commenti mi viene in mente il vedovismo degli interisti verso mourigno, ma loro sono ampiamente giustificati visto cosa gli ha fatto vincere, cioè ibra ci ha dato una gran mano a vincere uno scudetto, stop.

E dico ciò avendo amato di brutto ibra eh, non è che lo odio o altro come qualcuno potrebbe pensare, ma ora sticazzi onestamente, va bene rimpiangerlo visto come stiamo messi ma con contegno.

Ripeto: l'ho sempre amato e sempre lo amerò, gol straordinari, però quando sarà così decisivo in partite che contano fatemi un fischio, alla fine è sempre quello il problema di ibra, inutile girarci attorno.


----------



## yelle (15 Novembre 2012)

Morghot ha scritto:


> E dico ciò avendo amato di brutto ibra eh, non è che lo odio o altro come qualcuno potrebbe pensare, ma ora sticazzi onestamente, va bene rimpiangerlo visto come stiamo messi ma con contegno.


tu rimpiangilo come vuoi, che io lo rimpiango come voglio io


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Novembre 2012)

che giocatore ibra e pensare che quest anno doveva essere il nostro n°10

invece il n°10 é boateng


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2012)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Comunque adesso va bene tutto ma basta con sto ibra basta, a leggere certi commenti mi viene in mente il vedovismo degli interisti verso mourigno, ma loro sono ampiamente giustificati visto cosa gli ha fatto vincere, cioè ibra ci ha dato una gran mano a vincere uno scudetto, stop.
> 
> E dico ciò avendo amato di brutto ibra eh, non è che lo odio o altro come qualcuno potrebbe pensare, ma ora sticazzi onestamente, va bene rimpiangerlo visto come stiamo messi ma con contegno.
> 
> Ripeto: l'ho sempre amato e sempre lo amerò, gol straordinari, però quando sarà così decisivo in partite che contano fatemi un fischio, alla fine è sempre quello il problema di ibra, inutile girarci attorno.



Eh, però devi tener conto che è stato l'ultimo giocatore che c'ha fatto provare delle sensazioni stratosferiche. 

Cavolo, io ricordo che negli ultimi due anni mi mettevo davanti alla tv quasi solo per ammirare Ibra. Che ad ogni partite regalava emozioni e grandi giocate. Un giocatore davvero pazzesco. Darei via tutta la rosa pur di riprenderlo. Tanto, se giocasse da solo avrebbe più punti del Milan attuale.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Novembre 2012)

Brutto il gol in rovesciata! Gneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2012)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> Questo l'anno scorso ha fatto 30 gol e ha fatto segnare anche i piccioni di san siro. Fine del discorso.



Credo che a Milanello ci sia tanta gente che giri con la foto di Ibra dentro il portafogli. A mo' di santino.


----------



## Brain84 (15 Novembre 2012)

Sono senza parole


----------



## Vinz (15 Novembre 2012)




----------



## smallball (15 Novembre 2012)

raramente gli avevo visto togliersi la maglietta x esultare dopo un goal...credo sia stato qualcosa di unico


----------



## rossovero (15 Novembre 2012)

un gol più bello dell'altro, ma con la francia all'europeo ha fatto una semirovesciata molto più difficile secondo me


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Novembre 2012)

nelle partite che non contano un ca**o è un fenomeno  

super gol in rovesciata... ma Hart


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, però devi tener conto che è stato l'ultimo giocatore che c'ha fatto provare delle sensazioni stratosferiche.
> 
> Cavolo, io ricordo che negli ultimi due anni mi mettevo davanti alla tv quasi solo per ammirare Ibra. Che ad ogni partite regalava emozioni e grandi giocate. Un giocatore davvero pazzesco. Darei via tutta la rosa pur di riprenderlo. Tanto, se giocasse da solo avrebbe più punti del Milan attuale.



le sensazioni stratosferiche sono ben altre... quelle di Inzaghi, Seedorf e Kakà sono le ultime che io ricordi... 

poi certo per come siamo messi adesso, pure Gilardino è un ricordo stratosferico...


----------



## walter 22 (15 Novembre 2012)

"Ancora una volta i tifosi del Milan devono ringraziare Silvio Berlusconi. Io dopo 26 anni di esperienza nel calcio credo di aver imparato come si fa il mercato. " Cit. Galliani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2012)

Quando vedo filmati del genere più che dalla nostalgia e dal rimpianto vengo colto da una rabbia indescrivibile.
Quello che hanno fatto quest'estate ha provocato nella mia anima da tifoso davvero una ferita profondissima, difficilissima da rimarginare.


----------



## Vinz (15 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> le sensazioni stratosferiche sono ben altre... quelle di Inzaghi, Seedorf e Kakà sono le ultime che io ricordi...
> 
> poi certo per come siamo messi adesso, pure Gilardino è un ricordo stratosferico...


Perchè vincemmo la Champions... purtroppo da come si vede quest'anno, Ibra ha retto la baracca per 2 anni e ci ha regalato uno scudo, di più nemmeno Cristo in terra avrebbe potuto fare.

E comunque, il rigore procurato, segnato e Materazzi sfracellato, resteranno per sempre nel mio cuore


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Novembre 2012)

ieri stavo pensando a quanti gol impossibili ha fatto Ibra e ne ho contati 17...sicuramente ne avrò scordato qualcuno


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2012)

Gerrard su Ibrahimovic:"Cose mai viste"


----------



## JulesWinnfield (15 Novembre 2012)

prestazione incredibile... che giocatore


----------



## Albijol (15 Novembre 2012)

Morghot ha scritto:


> cioè ibra ci ha dato una gran mano a vincere uno scudetto, stop.



Scusa ma vatti a vedere quanti scudetti abbiamo vinto in 14 anni, anzi te lo dico io: DUE. Di cui uno grazie a lui. E avendo rose molto più competitive di quelle a disposizione dello zingaro. Quindi non sminuirei proprio questo traguardo.


----------



## pipporo (15 Novembre 2012)

:Zlatan Ibrahimovic is the first player ever to score 4 goals against England after 915 matches and 140 years of history (1872-2012)


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Novembre 2012)

Gerrard said: "Sometimes you have to hold your hands up to an individual special performance and this was a world-class performance from a world-class player.

"It is the best goal I have seen live.

"I think the best I have seen before that was Wayne Rooney's. Everyone knows how special that was, but this one - an overhead kick from 25 yards when the ball is six feet in the air - only certain players can do that. And he is a special player.

"I congratulated him after that. He said some nice things about me before the game, which was really nice, and if I could return the compliment - that was one of the best individual performances I have seen."

Mirror


----------



## Harvey (15 Novembre 2012)

Penso che anche solo con lui in aggiunta a questo branco di cessi che ci sono rimasti avremmo lottato per lo scudetto. Partite come quelle con la samp, con l'atalanta, con l'udinese, pur giocate indegnamente avrebbero fruttato 9 punti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Novembre 2012)

nell'anno solare anche lui ha fatto tantissimi gol...dopo Messi 76 e Ronaldo 56 c'è Ibrahimovic a 47


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Penso che anche solo con lui in aggiunta a questo branco di cessi che ci sono rimasti avremmo lottato per lo scudetto. Partite come quelle con la samp, con l'atalanta, con l'udinese, pur giocate indegnamente avrebbero fruttato 9 punti.



Assolutamente. Ibra quelle partite le vince da solo.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2012)

Ma poi fisicamente è una roba allucinante.Io sto aspettando che finisca il contratto al Psg.Tra 3 anni andiamo a Parigi a riprenderlo!


----------



## JulesWinnfield (15 Novembre 2012)

Su SkySport24 hanno appena detto che Ancelotti gli ha mandato un sms : "Complimenti per il gol.Ma non è che ti sei giocato l'ultimo jolly?"

e Ibra ha risposto "Tranquillo mister, sono infiniti"


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Novembre 2012)

e cosa avrebbe questo meno di ronaldo???

- - - Aggiornato - - -

l'ho sempre detto che la perdita più importante era quella di ibra!!un difensore,seppur fenomenale si può sostituire degnamente,ibra è insostituibile


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e cosa avrebbe questo meno di ronaldo???
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> l'ho sempre detto che la perdita più importante era quella di ibra!!un difensore,seppur fenomenale si può sostituire degnamente,ibra è insostituibile



Di Cristina? Niente. Anzi...


----------



## Cm Punk (15 Novembre 2012)

Ibra supremacy!
Mi viene da piangere a pensare che ci siamo venduti questo fuoriclasse e ci siamo tenuti pato e robinho (bastava vendere loro per pagare il suo stipendio)
A volte penso che tutte le sconfitte che stiamo subendo sono giustissime e se lo meritano ampiamente quei pagliacci che ci hanno venduto zlatan!


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Cristina? Niente. Anzi...



sisi di cristiano!

messi è irraggiungibile e penso che su questo siamo tutti d'accordo ma ibra e ronaldo sono assolutissimamente sullo stesso livello!!e non sono sicuro che un cristiano ronaldo sarebbe in grado di cambiare una squadra come ha fatto ibra con noi


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sisi di cristiano!
> 
> messi è irraggiungibile e penso che su questo siamo tutti d'accordo ma ibra e ronaldo sono assolutissimamente sullo stesso livello!!e non sono sicuro che un cristiano ronaldo sarebbe in grado di cambiare una squadra come ha fatto ibra con noi



falcao è di un altro livello ma non lo ca*ga nessuno...

Ibra è fortissimo, ma nelle partite che contano è stato dimostrato sul campo (anche agli europei) che pure Shevchenko vale più di lui... A noi adesso ci manca tantissimo perchè siamo nello stato in cui siamo, chiedete a un interista se preferisce eto'o o milito oppure ibra, o a uno juventino se è più forte ibra o del piero o trezeguet... loro hanno avuto Ibra come noi...

da milanista so che Ibrahimovic ci servirebbe tantissimo, ma non ha fatto e mai farà la storia del Milan come invece hanno fatto altri, il suo scudetto ce lo ricorderemo per un po' per il semplice fatto che è l'ultimo.... poi andrà nel dimenticatoio... 

e i gol di ieri sera sono uno più bello dell'altro... in amichevole... che non è per forza un volerlo screditare, anzi, vuol dire che lui riesce a trovare le motivazioni anche in questi match, cosa che altri non hanno... complimenti a lui... ma non lo rimpiangerò MAI come ho pianto per i senatori che ci hanno lasciato a maggio.


----------



## DexMorgan (15 Novembre 2012)

Il quarto goal è da folli solo a pensarlo, da cinema.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Novembre 2012)

.....che gol.....senza parole...ogni volta che segna mi sento male,xkè nessuno mi leva dalla testa che le ultime 2 stagioni il milan era lui...che manca piu di thiago è normale xkè,almeno in campionato è sempre stato decisivo......xò quello che ha detto Roten 1896 è sacrosanto...se potessi tornare indietro anche se una rovesciata cosi non la farebbe mai,io rivorrei pippo inzaghi ....Pippo e sheva tutta la vita...se poi mi ridate pure Paolo Maldini ,thiago manco me lo ricordo piu....


----------



## vota DC (15 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e cosa avrebbe questo meno di ronaldo???



Umanità. Dopo questo gol tutto diranno che è fatto di gomma.
Inoltre centrocampisti che gli fanno assist ne ha sicuramente meno.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Novembre 2012)

Per me è il più forte al mondo.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (15 Novembre 2012)

ac milan, l'unica società al mondo che vende Ibrahimovic l'unica volta che lui vorrebbe restare in una squadra. Per quanto riguarda il video, e anche per ciò che sta facendo al psg, l'unico commento possibile è "società di figli di una città che ha datto i natali a Priamo!"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> falcao è di un altro livello ma non lo ca*ga nessuno...
> 
> Ibra è fortissimo, ma nelle partite che contano è stato dimostrato sul campo (anche agli europei) che pure Shevchenko vale più di lui... A noi adesso ci manca tantissimo perchè siamo nello stato in cui siamo, chiedete a un interista se preferisce eto'o o milito oppure ibra, o a uno juventino se è più forte ibra o del piero o trezeguet... loro hanno avuto Ibra come noi...
> 
> ...



quoto tutto quanto...se Ibra era Ibra anche in Champions allora si che potevamo ricordarlo come uno dei più forti di sempre


----------



## Snake (15 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e cosa avrebbe questo meno di ronaldo???





Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sisi di cristiano!
> 
> messi è irraggiungibile e penso che su questo siamo tutti d'accordo ma ibra e ronaldo sono assolutissimamente sullo stesso livello!!e non sono sicuro che un cristiano ronaldo sarebbe in grado di cambiare una squadra come ha fatto ibra con noi


4 gol in 28 partite nella fase ad eliminazione diretta della champions, ripeto 4 su 28. Ecco la differenza che c'è tra lui e gli altri due mostri.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2012)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> ac milan, l'unica società al mondo che vende Ibrahimovic l'unica volta che lui vorrebbe restare in una squadra. Per quanto riguarda il video, e anche per ciò che sta facendo al psg, l'unico commento possibile è "società di figli di una città che ha datto i natali a Priamo!"



Bella l'ultima frase!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> 4 gol in 28 partite nella fase ad eliminazione diretta della champions, ripeto 4 su 28. Ecco la differenza che c'è tra lui e gli altri due mostri.



esatto...Ronaldo e Messi sono loro sempre anche in Champions e in Nazionale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Novembre 2012)

Il più forte.


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> 4 gol in 28 partite nella fase ad eliminazione diretta della champions, ripeto 4 su 28. Ecco la differenza che c'è tra lui e gli altri due mostri.



Ronaldo gioca con ozil benzema etc..lui giocava con cruz e nocerino


----------



## Snake (15 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Ronaldo gioca con ozil benzema etc..lui giocava con cruz e nocerino



Seriously? 28 partite non le ha giocate solo con Nocerino e Cruz ma anche con Xavi, Iniesta, Messi, Maicon, Figo, Cambiasso, Del Piero, Vieria, Nedved, Trezeguet, Buffon ecc..., il più delle volte uscendo contro squadre anche più scarse di quelle in cui militava lui senza lasciare la benchè minima traccia. Ho più ricordi di Zalayeta in queste partite che non di Ibra, poi se vogliamo fare revisionismo storico facciamo pure.


----------



## Livestrong (15 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> falcao è di un altro livello ma non lo ca*ga nessuno...
> 
> Ibra è fortissimo, ma nelle partite che contano è stato dimostrato sul campo (anche agli europei) che pure Shevchenko vale più di lui... A noi adesso ci manca tantissimo perchè siamo nello stato in cui siamo, chiedete a un interista se preferisce eto'o o milito oppure ibra, o a uno juventino se è più forte ibra o del piero o trezeguet... loro hanno avuto Ibra come noi...
> 
> ...


tanto abbiamo pazzini che ha fatto tripletta all'esordio


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Novembre 2012)

Cristiano Ronaldo è almeno due spanne sopra Ibra, per varie motivazioni: 
1) E' più veloce.
2) Sa calciare perfettamente i calci di punizioni con entrambi i piedi.
3) Sa saltare l'uomo.

L'unica cosa che Ibra non può invidiare a Ronaldo è la media realizzativa, entrambi infatti hanno medie di gol segnati paurose.


----------



## BB7 (15 Novembre 2012)

La scala imho a grandi linee è questa:

1- Messi (più forte di sempre)
2- Ronaldo 
3- tutti gli altri tipo Ibra, Falcao,Iniesta ecc...
4- ////////
5- tutti gli altri.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> tanto abbiamo pazzini che ha fatto tripletta all'esordio



il pazzo tanto per dire una ****zata fece tripletta all'inaugurazione di wembley che conta una se*ga esattamente come i 4 gol di ibra alla england

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Cm Punk ha scritto:


> A volte penso che tutte le sconfitte che stiamo subendo sono giustissime e se lo meritano ampiamente quei pagliacci che ci hanno venduto zlatan!



sono gli stessi pagliacci che l'hanno comprato...... semmai se lo meritano non per averlo venduto, ma per non aver rinforzato il resto della rosa


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Novembre 2012)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> se potessi tornare indietro anche se una rovesciata cosi non la farebbe mai,io rivorrei pippo inzaghi ....Pippo e sheva tutta la vita...se poi mi ridate pure Paolo Maldini ,thiago manco me lo ricordo piu....



beh amichevole per amichevole, inzaghi fece un gol pazzesco al camp nou in quella che fu l'ultima di ibra al farsa... in rovesciata segnò un gol quando giocava nei gobbi...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] niente roba dai vari Tutto...


----------



## iceman. (16 Novembre 2012)

Pazzini sti gol non li fa neanche a fifa con i valori potenziati a 99.


----------



## tequilad (17 Novembre 2012)

Provo imbarazzo nel guardare oggi la maglia numero 11 rossonera


----------

